# SmartBrief- SSRI relieves acid reflux symptoms for some patients



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A study of the selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor citalopram found it helped relieve acid reflux symptoms for many patien -More- View the full article


----------

